# UK PS3 Play Region 1 DVDs?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if it ispossible to play me Region 1 DVDs on my (UK) PS3?

A quick search on the net says no 

TIA :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Can't do it on mine. You'd need to run Linux on it.

However, you can do US BluRay discs apparently...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers, yep US BDs should be OK.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

mine doesnt either, i have heard of being able to unlock it, but i thought against it incase it stops the ps3 from working properly when it downloads its updates because ive heard that the sony updates will bar your console if they find you have tried to unlock it


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

As said - Blurays yes, DVD's no.

The reasoning I believe was to widen the use of the Blu-ray format becuase of the competition at the time with HD DVD.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> ive heard that the sony updates will bar your console if they find you have tried to unlock it


Sounds more like Microsoft.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

how does it play US blu-ray ? I bought Ratatouille on blu-ray from the US before it was available over here, I was assured it was region free but when I try to play it it say's your console cannot play this region Blu-Ray. This was bought for my Grandaughter and would really like to get it running on my PS3
thanks
Tom


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Guess thats don't know then lol


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Stick the BD in and make the error message go away. Select the Top Menu (that's what it's called on my BD remote) and then play from there.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry not looked at thread - look above ^ ^ ^


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the games are region free (anywhere in the world a game is purchased it will be region free) note that the ps2 games (if you have backwards compatibility on you ps3) are region locked.you can only play ps2 games from Europe if you have a European ps3 and American ps2 games on an American ps3 (i have an American ps3).to make things even more confusing blu ray films are mostly region free apart from fox titles and Disney.here is a link to a site of American discs that tell you what you can play on your ps3 and what you cant.as for sd dvd,well that depends on region coding and rce protection just like blu ray.

http://bluray.liesinc.net/index.php?region=a

and here is a link to where i get all my import games from

http://www.videogamesplus.ca/default.php?currency=GBP&cPath=486_487&sort=2a&page=1

and here is a link to a bargain bucket where you can get some real bargains
http://www.videogamesplus.ca/default.php?cPath=532_533

and second hand games (i have bought these a few of these and the have been in pristine condition)

http://www.videogamesplus.ca/default.php?cPath=68_498_504


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. You cant play all US Blurays. They are region coded aswell, but unlike SD DVD there are only, I believe, 3 regions instead of 7.

You have to check the back of the box on the BR. If it is region coded, it will have a small box with A, B or C in it. I believe we are B, but aint exactly sure. The US is certainly different, so if its a US BR and it does have this, it wont work.

Sony certainly wont like their console being region free as, apart from contravening an international standard, their movie buissiness would be hurt aswell. Films are region locked so that the maximum revenue can be had out of each region, and release dates can be staggered between regions, keeping the supply of new films constant. Sony aint likley to want to change that.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

But you can at least get around the region lock on the BDs on a PS3.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

what about normal DVD's?

can it play US region dvds


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

magic919 said:


> But you can at least get around the region lock on the BDs on a PS3.


Tried your work around but doesn't work for me I must be doing it wrong
Tom


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Could be a firmware change though. I'll have to try it again.


----------

